# Glare from the glass



## snakedoc (Jan 3, 2008)

So, aside from a lot of things I could criticize in this picture, I am posting it becuase it is a good example of my biggest problem right now, reflection or glare bouncing off of the glass. I shoot most of my pictures with a Konica/Minolta DSLR and occasionally with my Canon point and shoot. 
Any good ideas of how to get rid of this? I imagine there is some kind of filter for the DSLR. I am new to the DSLR world so if you have some recommendationis on filters that would be great. And for the point and shoot, I don't know. Any help here would be great.

Rich


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Try either putting the lens right up to the glass or shooting at an angle after dark to minimize the reflections from windows and furniture. Easiest way. Unless you have remote flashes and such, Sometimes i wait till night time and turn the tank lights on for an hour the shoot. Sure there's better ways. My pics don't turn out great, but alot better than when when theirs ambient light from the room to worry about.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Try taping a piece of tissue over the flash as well, it will help dilute the glare.


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Close the blinds, turn off the TV. Make it as dark as you can, just light up the tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

A Circular Polar Filter should help reduce the glares.


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

Rude remark removed


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Tommi said:


> rude remark removed


Even if he did turn the lights off a glare could still appear from the flash... To fix that you hold the camera closer to the glass or use a circular polar filter which remove glares from glass. I'm not sure if the filter would work on an aquarium but I do know it works say if you are taking a picture of something through a store window, and polar filters also remove glares from water outside (hence why fishermen wear polarized sunglasses).


----------



## Tommi (Oct 11, 2006)

another rude remark removed


----------



## finz (Nov 26, 2002)

Darkening the room and moving the light source are both very helpful. A polarizing filter will work but it will also create a reduction of light entering the lens - approximately 2 f/ stops worth. Since most folks have a problem getting enough light in their tank for photography, that might not be worthwhile. Best bet is to have more light inside the tank than outside it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

finz said:


> Darkening the room and moving the light source are both very helpful. A polarizing filter will work but it will also create a reduction of light entering the lens - approximately 2 f/ stops worth. Since most folks have a problem getting enough light in their tank for photography, that might not be worthwhile. Best bet is to have more light inside the tank than outside it.


Which is why I sometimes add extra clamp lights with daylight compact fluorescent bulbs (the swirly ones) to add some additional light, but I found I take my best photos at night when everything around me is pitch black except for the aquarium I am photographing...


----------

